# Stupid question about live mode on the A1400... help!



## Anise (May 24, 2014)

Hey all, 

Okay, this question is probably a stupid one-- I won't pretend it isn't. But I have gone through the Canon A1400 manual and searched online, and I can't find the answer. This came from page 46 in the manual originally... choosing a shooting mode. "Press the up button repeatedly until [live] is displayed." Okay, did that... "Press the function set button, choose live in the menu, and choose the desired option." I chose "shoot under low light" in order to try it out, because that's how I'll have to shoot some planned photos on Monday (indoor tour.) But now "low light" is the only available mode to choose other than auto, and I can't get out of it. That won't be the one I'm using all the time, because the entire day of Memorial Day ceremonies won't be outside. 

When pressing the up button, the display will only switch between "auto" and "low light." There is no way to get back to "live" with all the other options (portraits, snowy backgrounds, etc etc etc etc.) Pressing the function set button with the "low light" option on only brings up a *different* options menu (low light, white balance, image brightness, drive mode, etc.) When I go back to the main screen, the "low light" option is still on and the only other choice is the auto setting. 

PLEASE help me figure out how to get rid of/out of/escape being stuck with only the low light option!! There is a historic room in Portland  (the Rae Room at the Wilhelm Memorial Mausoleum) where the public is only allowed in for TWO HOURS once a year on Memorial Day. This is my one chance to get photos, and I have to know how to fix this by then. People are only allowed onto the grounds of the entire MS three days a year, and I need to do research for a book.  No matter how dumb this is...I CAN'T be the only person this has ever happened to with this camera.


----------



## Nomad57 (May 25, 2014)

Press func.set, then flash (right button). This will give you access to the various modes. You can use the up/down buttons to select whatever mode you want,  then func. set. If you press the up button until you get to P, and then func.set,  you can then press the Auto button to toggle between Auto and P, or whatever other mode you have selected.

You referred to page 46 in the manual. Notice the little book icons with page numbers next to them. In this case, page 30. Page 30 tells you how to access the various menus. On the bottom right of each page is a little icon that returns you back to the page you were on.

If you're shooting indoors, you might want to use a tripod. If you don't have one, maybe place the camera on something, or at least brace it against something. Using the viewfinder instead of the LCD screen will keep the camera steadier, since it will be held up against your face, which will help to steady the camera. If you can set the camera on something, the two second self-timer is a good way to avoid shaking the camera when you activate the shutter.

You'll get the least grainy pics with the ISO set to 100, but the shutter speed will be slow, so you'll really need to hold the camera steady.

Since your opportunity tomorrow is so limited, you might want to spend the day playing with the various settings on the camera, with one eye on the camera and the other on the manual. Make sure you have good batteries tomorrow. If you're using alkaline batteries, they don't last long. Don't count on the "number of shots" as shown in the manual. Playing with it depletes the batteries. I'm using NiMh rechargeables, and turning the camera on and off, zooming, focusing, etc., I get about 43 percent of what the manual says for number of shots.

Nomad57


----------



## Anise (May 25, 2014)

Thanks.  However... it's like trying to get through a maze. I think that it's going to take a long time to really figure this out so that it makes sense. Here's the kind of thing I mean... 

(can't cut and paste from the pdf on page 30!)
Well, basically, the quote is that "menu items and options vary according to the shooting mode." Pressing the func/set button and then the right hand button only led to a timer option... Then... a long maze of several pages of detailed diagrams starting on page 112. The more buttons I press, the more trouble I get into... I end up with questions that are too dumb for words, such as "WHY is it beeping but not TAKING A PHOTO..."

I really appreciate the help. But it's just been such a long time since I really did anything with a camera, and a little learning is a dangerous thing.  
I think I'll try to just keep it on auto tomorrow!!


----------



## Nomad57 (May 26, 2014)

I will try to help you through the maze. Right now, you are stuck in "low light". OK, try this:

 Press func.set: now you will see the low light icon expanded to the right. It will also say Rec. Mode, and Set Shooting Mode. You will notice that the left-most column of menu options is brighter than the right column.

If you now press the right button ">" with the flash symbol, You will notice that the right-most column of menu options is now brighter, and it will say, "Low Light" and give a description of this menu option. While this description appears on screen, you can press the up arrow (marked "Auto"), or the down arrow, (marked DISP.) to navigate between menu options, until you reach the desired menu option.

Once you have reached the desired menu option, press FUNC.SET. You will now be out of "Low Light" and in the desired mode.

Now you can user the Auto button to toggle between your new mode and Auto.

Regards,

Nomad57


----------

